# Topics > Smart things > Smart skis >  Roam Elevate Ski XO, powered exoskeleton, Roam Robotics Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Roam Robotics Inc.

Home page - roamrobotics.com/ski

----------


## Airicist

ROAM Elevate ski device

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Elevate, the robotic ski xo, boosts your quad strength giving you more control, stronger turns, and longer runs while reducing muscle fatigue and joint pressure. 
> 
> Sensors and smart software on the exoskeleton anticipate your intent and automatically adjust torque at your knee via air actuators, effectively mimicking and strengthening your quadricep muscles. The device is fully adjustable and always follows your body’s lead, so you are always in control.

----------


## Airicist

Tim Swift: Robotic Exoskeleton | EQ Portrait

Published on Feb 7, 2019




> Tim Swift is a practical visionary who not only sees a given need, but also acts upon it.
> 
> As the CEO of Roam Robotics, the robotics pioneer of 15 years and his team have developed the Roam Robotics Elevate exoskeleton — a lightweight, low-cost device for skiing — that enables people with invasive physical limitations to move as freely on the piste as they would without impairment.
> 
> And skiing is just the beginning. As a long-term goal, Tim is set on gradually extending the services these robotic devices offer to personal mobility in order to enable people to do what they love – without barriers. 
> 
> When robotics pioneer Tim Swift set out to push innovation in robotics, he wasn’t aiming at building robots, but instead “something that matters”. With the Roam Robotics Elevate exoskeleton, he combines both by creating robots that people can wear to change or improve the way they move on skis. But it doesn’t stop there: “Our goal is that we start with skiing; we move from skiing into areas where we keep people mobile in their homes.” – Tim Swift

----------


## Airicist

Roam Elevate Ski Exoskeleton - Big Mountain

Nov 19, 2019




> Elevate is a robotic exoskeleton designed to support your quads and knees so you can spend more time doing what you love. 
> 
> Elevate is designed to offload weight from quads and knees to enable seasoned skiers to continue to enjoy the sport they love free of discomfort — making possible longer ski days, longer ski vacations, and ultimately a longer skiing career.

----------


## Airicist

Elevate

Nov 22, 2019




> A robotic exoskeleton designed to support your quads and knees so you can spend more time doing what you love. 
> 
> Sore quads? Aching knees?
> Elevate is designed to offload weight from quads and knees to enable seasoned skiers to continue to enjoy the sport they love free of discomfort — making possible longer ski days, longer ski vacations, and ultimately a longer skiing career.
> 
> Protect your knees, reduce fatigue, and ski more.

----------


## Airicist

Elevate robotic ski exoskeleton | January 2020 testimonials

Feb 13, 2020




> Don't take our word for it, Elevate is helping skiers enjoy the sport they love free of discomfort.

----------

